# VSL #3?



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

My gastro highly recommeneded VSL #3, a priobitc to me today. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

I did it for a short time. I was mostly put off by the price. Very expensive. I don't think I stuck with it long enough to see any real results. I bought some pill probiotics from metagenics, so right now I'm giving those a try. Also,I really didn't like the taste. I have trouble with yogurt, so I couldn't mix it with that. Mixing it with apple sauce was okay. I just like pills better. I bought it online from questcor, I think, or you could do a google search on it.If you don't get anymore responses on this thread, I would start another in the IBS or IBD area b/c I believe it was on this board where I first heard of it. I'm sure there are others that have given it a try longer than I have. Or do a search on the boards for old threads.


----------

